# New small male for my big female



## OmerFriedman (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey

I just got an adult male azureus for my female, the only thing is that he's a bit smaller than her. I want to introduce them but i'm scared he will get dominated by her. Should I worry about this or introduce them? Any chance they'll breed?

Thanks!
Omer


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Generally, Azureus males are smaller than females. I wouldn't worry too much if you're sure it's a male... just keep an eye on them for a little while. They should be fine.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

^^^Agreed.


----------



## OmerFriedman (Mar 29, 2010)

So I'm 99% sure its a male based on the toe pads. I picked it out from a clutch of 4 and it had the largest ones by far. However, in comparison with the larger female, his pads aren't that big. 

I'm worried that if its not a male, they will fight and i might not be around to separate them. 


should I just put him in and see? how long will it be before I can tell for sure?


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

How old are they?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Just put them together and keep an eye on them. That doesn't mean you have to be watching them 24/7. Just try and keep a pretty close eye on them. Watch for fighting, or the smaller one getting skinnier. Make sure they are both eating.


----------



## OmerFriedman (Mar 29, 2010)

The female is at least a year and half or so. She's really big and plump. The lady i bought the male from said that he got out of the water last december


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

i had/have the same situation....the female quite a bit fatter than the male...he didnt eat for four days after putting him in and just sat in a brom...the guy i bought him from assured me to just let him be and give it at least a week or two before taking action, then he ate a little bit but not much as my female would quickly devour everything in sight, now theyre both fat and happy (shes still fatter), and just laid eggs after a few months now.

oh, i put them both in a new tank at the same time too


----------



## OmerFriedman (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks...thats reassuring. I'm not 100% sure that its a male so I'm a bit nervous. But i'm working on a new tank for the both of them so I will wait for it to be finished to put them both in together


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

yea, i was freaking out too! but when you introduce them (unless theres fighting) dont mess with them, you'll probably want to but dont, it'll just stress them out more... 
once the male started trying to eat, i would split the feeding up and let the female get started on a big pile of flies in one corner and then put some off in the opposite corner for the male...im still an amature at this, but it worked. good luck!

tommy


----------

